
The Nadir of Surveillance (Den Digitale Prøvevagt) - based2
https://vmcall.github.io/reversal/2019/03/07/exam-surveillance.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/b0jpko/program...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/b0jpko/programmatically_bypassing_exam_surveillance/)

